#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  jee-advanced 2015 summary of first round of seat allotment

## amos.0119

To Get Summary of First Round of seat allotment : Click Here





  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Sixth round seat allotment JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Fifth round seat allotment JEE-Advanced 2016 First Round Seat Allotment JEE-Advanced 2015 Summary of First Round of seat allotment. Jee-Advanced 2015: Institute wise Seat Vacancy After 1st Round

----------

